# What are some of your favorite TV shows?



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been covered, but I couldn't find a thread on it so I thought I'd ask what are some of your favorite TV shows?

A few of mine:

The Wire (my #1 favorite-very underrated)
Breaking Bad (2nd favorite)
South Park
Family Guy
Seinfeld
Deadwood
It's Always Sunny in PA
Six Feet Under (only on the first season but am loving it so far)
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Hell's Kitchen (total guilty pleasure)
Monk
Beavis and Butt-Head
Simpsons
The Adventures of Pete & Pete

There are more, but those are all that I can think of right now.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

True Blood
Castle
Bones
NCIS
Deadliest Catch
Top Shot
Myth Busters
Dexter

Favorite Shows No Longer On The air...

Buffy The Vampire Slayer (One of the best shows ever IMO)
Firefly
Seinfeld
Angel
Farscape
That '70s Show
Lost (Of course)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmmm let's see...  This is definitely just in random order...

Legend of the Seeker
Psych
Hercules and Xena
BBC Robin Hood
Lie to Me
Jeeves and Wooster
Jack of all Trades
Mythbusters
Gordon Ramsey's Numerous Shows
The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson
The Galloping Gourmet
Veronica Mars
Firefly
Brisco County Jr.
Buffy
The IT Crowd
Dead Like Me
Pushing Daisies
Black Adder
Monty Python
Chef!
Mr. Bean
Top Gear (which is odd because I'm not all that into cars)
Weeds
Better off Ted
Spartacus: Blood and Sand
Threshold
Torchwood
The Muppets
Fraggle Rock
The Smurfs
Legend of Dark Water

I could probably go on forever and I know I'm missing something great that'll make me feel silly for missing it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

michael_crane said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I couldn't find a thread on it so I thought I'd ask what are some of your favorite TV shows?
> 
> A few of mine:
> 
> ...


Well the only one on that list I even watched was Monk.



derek alvah said:


> True Blood, Castle, Bones, NCIS, Deadliest Catch, Top Shot, Myth Busters, Dexter
> 
> Favorite Shows No Longer On The air...
> 
> Buffy The Vampire Slayer (One of the best shows ever IMO), Firefly, Seinfeld, Angel, Farscape, That '70s Show, Lost (Of course),


Agree with Castle, Bones, NCIS, Dexter, Buffy, Firefly, & Farscape
Gotta add in CSI & CSI:NY, (gave up on CSI:Miami, they were to plastic for me), Warehouse 13, Eureka, 
& Never missed an episode of - Stargate (original), Babylon 5, Star Trek, ST:TNG, ST:Enterprise, ST:Voyager, STS9


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I still haven't gotten into TRUE BLOOD yet, although I keep hearing rave reviews from everybody who watches it.  I may have to give it a shot one of these days.  I'm not really into vampires, but I've heard that you don't even need to in order to enjoy it because it's so odd.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

No _Mad Men_ lovers We just finished Season 2. Totally hooked.

Also love the recent _Battlestar Galactica_ and _Flight of the Conchords_.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> No _Mad Men_ lovers We just finished Season 2. Totally hooked.
> 
> Also love the recent _Battlestar Galactica_ and _Flight of the Conchords_.


Actually, I was really enjoying MAD MEN when I started season 1, but I think at the time it was competing with THE WIRE, and THE WIRE ended up winning. I've been meaning to get back into that show.

Glad to see another FLIGHT OF THE CONCHORDS fan!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Two and a Half Men is one of he most consistently funny shows ever on TV. Great writing, great cast.

And, of course, Glee.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

CNDudley said:


> No _Mad Men_ lovers We just finished Season 2. Totally hooked.
> 
> Also love the recent _Battlestar Galactica_ and _Flight of the Conchords_.


I just watched the season premiere last Sunday Night and I'm completely hooked back in .... I really love this show.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Two and a Half Men is one of he most consistently funny shows ever on TV. Great writing, great cast.


I <3 Two and a Half Men! My brother in PA watches it because the kid reminds him of my son. (Actually a lot of people say that ... *thinking*... now that that kid isn't really a 'half' anymore, I wonder if they'll get another younger character, like an illegitimate son for Charlie? Now THAT would be wicked cool!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Supernatural, Bones, Big Love, Glee and Medium are all ones I make sure I see.  Like lots more though.

Still miss Buffy and Father Ted.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

How did I leave off Battlestar Galactica and Supernatural?

Who's Father Ted?


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I really liked The Sopranos, but bit worn off. I also liked How I Met Your Mother, but last season was a disappointment. I'd love to see a new season of Rome, but it might never happen. I'm thinking about hooking up to The Tudors


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Let's see....Friday Night Lights
                Glee
                Mad Men
                True Blood (did not like last season)
                  NCIS
                  Survivor
                  So You Think You Can Dance
                  Modern Family
                  Brothers and Sisters
                  Parenthood
IMO Friday Night Lights is the best series on TV.... I love the characters and quiet honesty of them.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Glee
Modern Family
Hell's Kitchen
Survivor
Deadliest Catch
Family Guy
South Park
Lost (*sob* that the series has ended!)
Intervention
The First 48
Hoarders
Chopped


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:



> I <3 Two and a Half Men! My brother in PA watches it because the kid reminds him of my son. (Actually a lot of people say that ... *thinking*... now that that kid isn't really a 'half' anymore, I wonder if they'll get another younger character, like an illegitimate son for Charlie? Now THAT would be wicked cool!


I've wondered that too, but since he is a different generation I guess the title still works. I absolutely love Jake, and I think he's getting better every year.

Two of my other favorite shows are The Daily Show and The Colbert Report... but they're on at the same time as TAAHM, so I usually catch them online.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

michael_crane said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I couldn't find a thread on it so I thought I'd ask what are some of your favorite TV shows?
> 
> A few of mine:
> 
> ...


We seem to have very similar tastes. The Wire, Breaking Bad, Six Feet Under and It's Always Sunny in PA are some of my all time favorite shows and I like most of the other shows you list. Hell's Kitchen is one I just can't get into. My reality guilty pleasure/obsession is Big Brother (US).

Some other favorite shows include Carnivale, Weeds, Glee, Modern Family, Penn & Teller:BS, and Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Of those still on television:

The Daily Show
The Colbert Report
Breaking Bad
Fringe
Dexter
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Nurse Jackie
Weeds
True Blood
Damages
Merlin
Rubicon (pilot looks good)
South Park
Robot Chicken
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Seinfeld
Family Guy
MI5 (Spookes in the UK)


Of those no longer on:

The Wire (BEST SHOW EVER)
Homicide Life on the Street
24
Babylon 5
All in the Family
The Honeymooners
X-Files
Lost
Heroes (first season only)
Battlestar Galactica (updated series on SciFi)
Star Trek (all versions)
Fawlty Towers
Monty Python Flying Circus
Six Feet Under
Flight of the Conchords
Farscape
Lexx
The Book Group
Max Headroom

Probably a bunch more that are just not coming to mind.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm a reality TV show junkie (American Idol, Survivor, The Bachelorette, So You Think You Can Dance and America's Got Talent), but I also love:

Seinfeld
Frasier
Will and Grace
and BIG BANG THEORY!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

JimJ said:


> We seem to have very similar tastes. The Wire, Breaking Bad, Six Feet Under and It's Always Sunny in PA are some of my all time favorite shows and I like most of the other shows you list. Hell's Kitchen is one I just can't get into. My reality guilty pleasure/obsession is Big Brother (US).
> 
> Some other favorite shows include Carnivale, Weeds, Glee, Modern Family, Penn & Teller:BS, and Mystery Science Theater 3000.


Great choices!  CARNIVALE is also excellent (and a damn shame that they canceled it)


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Who's Father Ted?


It was a comedy about Irish priests. Quick clips:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvvwNR3vF44
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz0tmG9myBE&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAKyokwktsI&feature=related


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

michael_crane said:


> Great choices!  CARNIVALE is also excellent (and a d*mn shame that they canceled it)


I was crushed when they canceled it. They left it on a huge cliffhanger too. I wish HBO would at least give the rights back to the creator so he could do some novels or something.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> and BIG BANG THEORY!


I LOVE that show! I also like:
Castle
Hell's Kitchen
Eureka
The Office
House
Futurama

That's all I can think of at the moment, although I enjoy a lot of shows on TLC too, but I don't watch them regularly.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

There's nothing currently on the air  that I watch.  

My favourites, in no particular orders
Stargate Universe
Fringe
Legend of The Seeker
Two & a Half Men
Stargate , SG1, Atlantis 
Star Trek, TOS, TNG, Voyager, Enterprise
Fringe
Legend of The Seeker
Sanctuary
Heroes
Battlestar Galactica
Lost
Dollhouse
Will & Grace
Firefly


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

For some reason, my attention span has taken a dive over the past few years. I can seldom watch an entire episode of anything... except...

Top Chef
SouthLAnd
Survivor
Amazing Race
9 by Design
Million Dollar Listing
House Hunters International
Selling New York

That's about all I can think of at the moment, though I reserve the right to post more later!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> There's nothing currently on the air that I watch.
> 
> My favourites, in no particular orders
> Stargate Universe
> ...


Good news - Two and a Half Men IS still on!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I don't get to watch much TV because I'm always busy, but I try to make time to watch my favorites.  Usually DVR them and then watch later.  Some are old, some are new and some are weird and they are not in order of preference.

Ghost Hunters                                                                                                        Highlander series
Haunted History                                                                                                      Eureka
History's Mysteries                                                                                                  NCIS
Naked Archaeologist                                                                                                Law and Order
Documentaries about Archaeology Finds                                                                      House
Documentaries about Conspiracy Theories                                                                  Memphis Beat
Documentaries and series involving Medieval History                                                      Texas Country Reporter
The Tudors (gone, but not forgotten)                                                                        Dallas Cowboys Football
Spartacus                                                                                                              Sumo wrestling (Yeah, I know crazy)
Egyptian Historical Documentaries (try to ignore Zawi Hawass' bombastic attitude)              Ancient Almanac


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I rarely watch TV-if  I do it is almost always to watch

NCIS (regular, not the LA one)
Criminal Minds
True Blood
CSI (Las Vegas only)
Supernatural

Occasionally Bones, Two and a Half Men, and Dexter

That's pretty much it. 

In the past I liked Veronica Mars, The Dresden Files, Smallville (stopped at season 6). 

My favorite TV show of all is Buffy followed by Angel. It's the only TV series I own all the DVD's for and that gets re watched frequently in my house. My kids like it too. 

Honestly the only 2 shows that I currently watch live (not DVR'd) are Supernatural and True Blood. Everything else goes on the DVR and I watch when I can. I'm still on March for CSI


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> My favorite TV show of all is Buffy followed by Angel.


Some of the best genre TV ever . Maybe we need a Buffy/Angel appreciation thread.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Some of the best genre TV ever . Maybe we need a Buffy/Angel appreciation thread.


Definitely. Think it's about time I re-watched me some Buffy.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Some of the shows i watch are here in the UK so you may not of heard of them but i'll list them anyway..

Coronation Street (UK soap)
Emmerdale (UK soap)
Neighbours (Australian soap)
Home & Away (Australian soap)
Only Fools & Horses (UK comedy)
The Vicar of Dibley (UK comedy)

Other shows are

Private Practice 
Grey's Anatomy (i need to catch up on this!)
Lost (keep forgetting it's never coming back  )
The Mentalist

And there are other shows i like but i wont record them or watch them unless i "catch" them on the TV. Such as Monk, Friends, Frazier


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I don't get to watch much TV because I'm always busy, but I try to make time to watch my favorites. Usually DVR them and then watch later. Some are old, some are new and some are weird and they are not in order of preference.
> 
> Documentaries about Conspiracy Theories
> The Tudors (gone, but not forgotten)
> Egyptian Historical Documentaries (try to ignore Zawi Hawass' bombastic attitude)


First, I can't stand Zawi Hawass. I really wish they could leave him out of it. He ruins a perfectly good documentary.

Second, I love a good conspiracy theory... even the ones I don't agree.

Third, my daughter just graduated from a Media Arts program and her last semester internship was doing assistant to the assistant to the assistant (  ) editing on the last season of the Tudors.

My favs are

Any documentary to do with anything ancient
NCIS (love that show)
Boston Legal
House
Seinfeld (never gets old for me)
Criminal Minds
Sell this House (weekends when there is not much on. I've gotten some good ideas from that show)

I missed the X Files so much that I went out and bought the entire set. 
Bought Boston Legal too, although the re-runs are still playing.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh i forgot to add Law & Order: Special Victims Unit


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Some of my current favorite TV shows?  I think the only one that comes to mind right now is Big Bang Theory and How I Met Your Mother. I watch mostly TV Land, Boomerang, and some of the other cable networks that air older programs. I usually buy the DVD's of current, or recently current programs, like Stargate SG-1, Battlestar Galactica, Buffy, and Smallville. If there's a series I like, it tends to be yanked off the air, like Journeyman or Firefly. One of the reasons I never watched Heroes, and then it was too late to get into watching in the 2nd season.

So, some of my all time favorite would be:
Dark Angel
any of the Star Treks
Quantum Leap
MASH
Knight Rider
Sliders
Airwolf
Cosby
Cheers
Frasier
Babylon 5
The Original V mini-series, movie, and TV series
Saved By the Bell
Family Ties
Growing Pains


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

DLs Niece said:


> I love a good conspiracy theory... even the ones I don't agree.
> 
> I missed the X Files so much that I went out and bought the entire set.


Have you watched Fringe on Fox? Great show! Similar in a lot of ways to the X Files.


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

In no particular order:

Law and Order - original and SVU
NCIS - original and LA
The Closer
Rizzoli and Isles - new show based on Tess Gerritsen's books

I've been in college for the past three years in online classes blocking every evening from 8pm on for class and study time, finished in May, so I've only had this summer to get back to watching tv.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

One of my current favorites is The Colony, a pseudo-documentary reality show about a group of people trying to survive the apocalypse.  it just started it's second season, and I really liked the previous season.

I won't try to list all the shows I've loved, since that list would take up several pages, but recent favorites are:

The Wire (great show!)
Lost
True Blood
The Tudors
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (those &$#@ canceled it too soon!)
Stargate Universe
Battlestar Galactica
Dexter
CSI: Vegas and Miami
Penn & Teller's Bullshit
Eureka
Community
Spartacus (!!!)

And I never miss Survivor when it's on.  I pass on most reality shows, but I've been loving Survivor since it's first episode premiered, over ten years ago.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> One of my current favorites is The Colony, a pseudo-documentary reality show about a group of people trying to survive the apocalypse. it just started it's second season, and I really liked the previous season.
> 
> I won't try to list all the shows I've loved, since that list would take up several pages, but recent favorites are:
> 
> ...


Nice to see another "Wire" fan here!!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

cliffball said:


> Some of my current favorite TV shows? I think the only one that comes to mind right now is Big Bang Theory and How I Met Your Mother. I watch mostly TV Land, Boomerang, and some of the other cable networks that air older programs. I usually buy the DVD's of current, or recently current programs, like Stargate SG-1, Battlestar Galactica, Buffy, and Smallville. If there's a series I like, it tends to be yanked off the air, like Journeyman or Firefly. One of the reasons I never watched Heroes, and then it was too late to get into watching in the 2nd season.


Heroes was written into the ground, you were probably better off not watching it. I did buy the series and loved it but it was sometimes frustratingly ridiculous. I kept waiting for it to get better but it was cancelled instead.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I watched Heroes for the first season, then just never got back into it. Don't know why I stopped watching Smallville, but haven't seen it since season four ended. Maybe having Clark meet and hang out with too many other super heroes ruined it for me. Just finished the first season DVDs of warehouse 13 and it's...ok. I'll give it a chance. Haven't seen any of the second season yet.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

My wife and I currently watch:
*Criminal Minds
Mythbusters
Dexter*
and occasionally *CSI (vegas)-*it's not as good without Warrick, Sara, and Grissom
We get *Family Guy * on DVD, but don't watch the show on tv.
We are gonna check out *Lie to me* as it looks pretty good too.
We also like to watch the first episodes of *American Idol * to see the funny singers (before they have the LA shows)-the rest is uninteresting, though

My wife watches *House and Grey's Anatomy * as well...I never got into it, though.

Ones that aren't on the air or that we don't watch anymore:
*Friends*-have every season and we both watch them frequently...still very funny and touching.
*Seinfield*-so hilarious even now...wife doesn't like it, though.
*Heroes*-first season only, the rest are just all over the place
*Sopranos*-was very good...started to get loopy near the end. Wife doesn't like this either
*CSI Miami * (first couple seasons were good, but they got rid of some good cast members)
*4400*-I hate how they canceled this and it was getting very good
*Joan of Arcadia*-same as 4400!
*Alias*-season 5 wasn't that good but I like the rest. Wife doesn't like it either.
*Smallville*-we get the box sets of these, but the most recent seasons were not as good.
My wife loves *Buffy and Charmed*, although they seemed uninteresting to me.

And although it may be funny, I don't watch *Two and a half men * because Charlie Sheen is such a douche


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> Some of the best genre TV ever . Maybe we need a Buffy/Angel appreciation thread.


Whenever my husband and I travel we bring his portable DVD player and watch Buffy/Angel episodes. Works out well cause you can at least get through 1 or 2 episodes before we have to turn off the DVD again.

Currently we watch:

True Blood
Lie to Me
Burn Notice
Royal Pains

Waiting for Bones & Fringe to return in the fall.

Deb


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Current shows: Dexter, True Blood, Stargate, Californication, Fringe, Big Bang, Supernatural, Mentalist (I can't remember what other shows are returning ....)


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ghost Hunters
> Haunted History
> History's Mysteries
> Naked Archaeologist
> ...


You hit so many of the shows I love to watch that it was simply easier to quote you. 

For my list I need to add:

Mad Men - Addicted.
Ghost Adventures - Love, love ghost stories.
Grounded for Life - I feel like this was my life.
Roseanne - 20 years and it's still relevant; one of my favorites.
Wolf Lake - HATE this got cancelled. There was so much potential for this awesome werewolf story.
La Femme Nikita - REALLY HATE that this got cancelled. Love, love, love Michael and Nikita. Have NO interest in watching the remake "Nikita."


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Heroes was written into the ground, you were probably better off not watching it. I did buy the series and loved it but it was sometimes frustratingly ridiculous. I kept waiting for it to get better but it was cancelled instead.


That's good to know. I started watching the part of the 2nd season of Heroes, and it didn't make sense to me. Just like Lost, lost me after the 1st season.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't watch a lot of TV, but:

Currently I watch *Burn Notice*

Past series I've enjoyed over the years (and most I have on DVD if available):
Stargate SG1
Babylon 5
Married with Children
The Norm Show
Firefly
Hercules the Legendary Journeys
Highlander
Crocodile Hunter
Robot Wars
Rockford Files
Star Trek (original Series). TNG was okay. Didn't care for the others.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Lonesome Dove (my all time favorite)
Fringe
Saving Grace
Star Trek
Magnum PI
Rockford Files
Bones
Memphis Beat
The Locator
Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Survivor
Project Runway
House
Bones
True Blood
Pawn Stars
Futurama


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Currently running:

Lie to Me
House, M.D.
Burn Notice
Chuck
Leverage
White Collar

More recent, no longer on:

My Name is Earl
Seinfeld
Firefly

Classics:

Muppet Show
Alfred Hitchcock Presents
Perry Mason (not the more recent movie length ones, but the original black and white ones)
Ellery Queen (Only ran one season but it was SO good)
High Chaparral
Dick Van **** Show
Lou Grant
Rockford Files
Maverick
Columbo
Adams Family


When I was a kid:

Gilligan's Island
Bewitched
H.R. Puffnstuff 

Camille


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, and let's not forget ...

Alton Brown!

and the Japanese version of Iron Chef

Camille


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

daringnovelist said:


> Currently running:
> 
> Lie to Me
> House, M.D.
> ...


I used to love the black and white Perry Mason show when I was a kid (it had to be reruns as it was in the early 80's). He was amazing!


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

The Prisoner (1967 version)
Babylon-5
Buffy, the Vampire Slayer
Deadwood
The Avengers (Mrs Peel series)

The only show, which is still in production, that I'm watching is:

Two and a Half Men


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

NCIS
CSI
Criminal Minds - but sometimes it's a little too gory
Lie to Me - love Tim Roth!
Law & Order - Jeff Goldblum has injected new life now that Vincent's gone
Burn Notice - has grown on me
Real Housewives of NJ - I accidentally had it on one day, and it was a train wreck.  I couldn't look away!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

D.A. Boulter said:


> The Prisoner (1967 version)
> Babylon-5
> Buffy, the Vampire Slayer
> Deadwood
> ...


Excellent decision. TAAHM is one of the best shows ever on TV.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Just pre-ordered NCIS 7th season on DVD. Estimated delivery date is 24th. Gives me something to watch while waiting for my K3...or at least some kind of delivery estimate for it.


----------

